# Well OK...



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Ordered and am having the 4L65E Stage 5 built for Oprah. Built up 4L60E aint gonna take it anymore. FinishLineTrans is building it. http://finishlinetrans.com/transmissions/4L65E-Level5.htm
Anyway. They recommend conventional ATF and not synthetics of anykind. Kinda suprising. So I got two cases ( Trannie Cooler and big ol trannie fluid spin on filter) of NAPA High Performance ATF conventional.
Never would have thought a dino ATF would have been recommended over a synthetic but I learn something new everyday I guess. Builders dont like the "friction modifiers" in the ATF synthetics. Looking forward to seeing the temps....with the 4L60E I run 160 degrees consistently....


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Do you have an aftermarket torque converter or are you still using the stock one? Another quick question. What would be a good stall to use for and aftermarket torque converter. You seem very knowligable(sp) about these cars.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

socal gto said:


> Do you have an aftermarket torque converter or are you still using the stock one? Another quick question. What would be a good stall to use for and aftermarket torque converter. You seem very knowligable(sp) about these cars.


No I run a Precesion Industries Vigalante 3600 stall. http://www.converter.com/
Very streetable and just hooks and goes. Of course having a iron block Stroker motor doesn't hurt any 
Seriously 3200-3800 is streetable and keeps you in your power band very nicely.
I do highly recommend a trannie cooler. Easy install....cheap....your trannie thanks you.


----------

